

Ask HN: is foundrs.com a good domain name for my startup? - alain94040

I had such great success with the feedback from HN before that I'll do it again: do you think foundrs.com is a good domain name for my startup? You may know us under our current name: fairsoftware.net. We allow people with startup ideas to find co-founders and offer them virtual stock-options, backed by a legally binding contract similar to the GPL, except it's for profit.<p>It's just that everyone keeps making fun of our .NET name, and also of the fact that people think we do software. We don't. So maybe a change of name is in order.<p>We came up with a few ideas, and one of them is foundrs.com. As you know it's hard to find any .COM name that is still available. This one was. We had other ideas that I won't share so I don't influence the discussion too much.<p>Thanks!
======
maxdemarzi
For what it's worth ($125 a year) founde.rs is available... on 101domains or
any of the other international domain providers.

Edited to say, having the full name with a foreign extension sounds better to
me than eating a letter... YMMV

~~~
joeld42
I like this suggestion.

~~~
alain94040
Apart from delicio.us, I can't think of any decent startup using that naming
scheme. I may be wrong, but 99% of non super-geeky users don't understand this
syntax and would not dare use it. Am I wrong?

~~~
maxdemarzi
You are correct... but super-geeky users = founders.

------
dylanz
I don't mind the missing 'e'. People still use Flickr.

------
vaksel
sounds too dot com bubblish.

Just do the usual

____founders.

BlueFounders, WidgetFounders, FounderMix

